# New Member Odd Codd with Star Help Please



## DS12560 (Oct 8, 2016)

New member. Stumbled on this site trying to ident. this Codd Bottle. Did not know what a Codd bottle was until I bought this at a garage sale. Thus the adventure begins. I am in kansas. Always liked old glass and have a few other medicine type bottles. Have been looking high and low. See no other examples. Bottle basics says it is maybe turn of the century. Not sure. 10 oz. Seam stops at applied top. Smooth bottom. Pale aqua and aqua marble. No marks whatsoever except for the raised 1 1/4" star on one side. Hope I am doing this right. Hope someone recognizes it.  Thanks


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 9, 2016)

I think it's an early twentieth century cod , made for the India trade . glass house in England made bottles for bottlers in India up in to the 1930s.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 9, 2016)

could be as late as 1920 or so. English glass houses did hand tooled bottles longer than American Glass houses did. There is also an American Midwest Codd type bottle, but I don't know the name of the co or the bottle maker..........Andy


----------



## TROG (Oct 10, 2016)

Not certain but this could be an American made bottle and unlikely to be from Indian manufacture as their bottles usually have extra strong glass embossed . Also most English made bottles had the glass makers name on the rear heal of the bottle


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 10, 2016)

if it be an American made it's a first for me. We only had about a half doz. bottlers that used Cod's and they were long gone by 1915.


----------



## DS12560 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you for your input and responses. I am still looking for info. There are hundreds of codd images available and so far, nada. Which only heightens my curiosity. The star, only mark, is quite exact in it's symetry. Again, thank you. I will keep checking back regularly for any additional.


----------



## TROG (Oct 11, 2016)

https://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/coddarticleMunsey.pdf


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 11, 2016)

I've seen several of this particular bottle over the years.  Locally they like to attribute it to the Star Bottling Works of Houston, Texas (who had an embossed Codd as well) but all of the examples I have seen have been super clean (which bottles dug in Texas are not) and scattered all over the US, so I am skeptical.  Date 1900-1920.  Value is maybe $5-10 unless you can prove it is from a specific bottler.  My suspicion is that they are a variation of the Indian "Star Brand" Codd's, but as was noted earlier, most of those have a small star and are marked "extra string glass".


----------



## DS12560 (Oct 12, 2016)

Again, many thanks for the views and replies. Houston Bottle works search revealed many crude star marks, no marble stopper bottles, and star was oddly crude. India bottle works, smaller star near the bottom and star in different placement. I am closer than I was, but this star and it's symmetry and lines, seems like someone went to the trouble to make it stand out. Search continues. Thanks


----------



## sandplacer (Nov 26, 2018)

*Unique Codd bottle with Star*

Hello and I am a new member now. I have found the same exact bottle as you except I do not have the marble. I found it in the Tampa, FL area. Like yourself I can not find any info on the maker. Your bottle is the only match I have found so far on the internet. Have you found any additional info on yours yet? Thanks.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 26, 2018)

What sort of place did you find it?  Did you find it in the wild or buy it?  Seems like it's still a mystery.


----------

